
Nbvcxz 1.2.1 released – Now with 10x faster password strength estimations - Tostino
https://github.com/GoSimpleLLC/nbvcxz/releases/tag/1.2.1
======
Tostino
The last release (1.2.0) introduced a new algorithm to combine the matches
found within a password which provided better results, but drastically slowed
down estimations. I spent some time profiling where that extra time was going,
and optimized most of that slowdown away.

